# NT wright's writings and covenant theology



## J Andrew Deane (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone here has read any of NT Wright's commentaries on the NT (I like that-NT on the NT). The series is called "The Bible for Everyone"...I know he's involved with all of these questions about the covenant/the perspective on Paul, but I found that reading his commentaries on the Synoptic Gospels to be worthwhile (despite my disagreements with him).
Any warnings, agreement, disagreement?


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 21, 2005)

You can check out this THREAD. Scott Roberts listened to his commentary on Romans.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 21, 2005)

His commentary on Luke is pretty good. He doesn't tend to go haywire on the gospels as he does on parts of Paul.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 21, 2005)

I haven't read much in the way of commentaries by him, but _The Ressurection of the Son of God_ is a phenomenal work.


----------

